# Laptop aber kein Sound



## DeMuX (30. April 2002)

Hi,

ich hab einen Compaq Presario 1675 Laptop. Die Recovery-CD
geht aber leider nicht mehr und Online sind keine Soundtreiber
zu finden. Weiß von euch evtl jmd, welche treiber alternativ
herzunehmen sind oder wo ich evtl die Soundtreiber herbekomme?
Compaq zu Kontaktieren war recht sinnlos, die geben mir keinen
Support. Bitte helft mir mal!

Danke, Gruß Demux


----------



## goela (30. April 2002)

Eat this....

http://www2.driverguide.com/uploads/uploads6/2776.html

Da findest Du den Treiber für den Compaq Presario 1675!!! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Virtual Freak (30. April 2002)

*man benutze Google*

da findet man doch tatsächlich was,...

also erstens hab ich mich mal informiert was in deiner mühle für n Soundchip klebt...
obwohl schon vermuted...is n ESS drin...
weitere infos über dein schlepptop findest du hier:
http://www.compaq.com/athome/support/msgs/1270-1675/spec.html

dann halt locker weiter zu ess tech...das findest dann auch die treiber für das dingens..sollteneigentlich tun...

http://www.esstech.com/techsupp/drivers.shtm

viel spass beim probieren und gib bescheid wenns geht...

ah ja...die genau bezeichnung deines soundchips:
ES1869 Plug and Play Audio Drive 

Greetz VF


----------



## DeMuX (30. April 2002)

erstmal dankeschön.

hat aber leider nicht funktioniert. bisher. vielleich war aber auch ich schuld. ich probiers dann nochmal und poste dann weiter.

danke nochmals


----------

